# yard sale



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I am seriously considering doing a yard sale at the Outpost. What I'm thinking is Y'all bring a table, set up and sell your fishing, hunting and camping stuff. Of course you can sell other stuff too but I would like for everyone to bring some sort of hunting and/or fishing stuff. $10.00 per person to sell. I will advertise in the Sun News, FB, Here on P&S if that's OK, and drop flyers everywhere I can think of. 

I thought that the Saturday after Thanksgiving (Nov 29) would be a good day to do it. 

Would y'all be willing to participate? 
If this sounds good, let me know and I'll put the wheels in motion. I know we all have some used or new gear that we would like to get rid of. I personally have collected a lot of stuff over the years.
Any responses would be awesome. I cant make this work without y'all


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that is an EXCELLENT idea . . . Maybe grill a few Hot Dogs or Burgers, too !


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

would be nice but thats the day I head back up to New York. Maybe next year & i'll bring the vice & tie some flies


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I was hoping to see a bit more of a response. I don't even know if anyone would come to it. doesn't look like too many are interested in selling


----------



## ndodd1187 (Nov 9, 2014)

New to the forum, and surf fishing. But that sounds like a great idea. I could always accumulate more stuff in my garage!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I would set up steve


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sounds like fun but I would be buying, I dont have fishing stuff Im willing to sell except for a cast net


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

sounds good y'all. I'll start setting it up


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I would if I lived closer.

Someone that lives there adopt me. I'll put fish on the table and you work and pay the bills.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> I would if I lived closer.
> 
> Someone that lives there adopt me. I'll put fish on the table and you work and pay the bills.



I'd adopt you but I think you'd eat too much! Hahahahaha


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

There is info on our FB page if you want to sell or buy fishing gear. Looks like Sat. Nov 29 will be the date. Black Saturday sale


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Fisherman do this in the mid- Atlantic states all the time. I spend my Maryland winters going around tackle flea markets/tackle shows.


----------



## tiretread (Aug 9, 2014)

Love to attend but Uncle Sam has other plans for me during that time frame.


----------

